# Massive amounts of sargassum hitting beach



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

But not here

Looks like this year's sargassum ended up in Mexico.

https://www.yahoo.com/travel/caribbean-clogged-seaweed-invasion-takes-over-125850888537.html

Anyone know why? My guess is the high pressure system we have had for the last month prevented the normal southeast winds that bring the sargassum to the Texas gulf coast.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Rivers were at, and some still are at flood stage for months in a row. This changed the the currents, and kept the weed away


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Better then on Texas beaches !


----------



## fishrhunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, that was surfside last year


----------



## anzuelo (Nov 17, 2005)

Saw the reports from some of the vacation spots in the Caribbean. They sounded like it was the end of the world. 

Guess what, we put up with that sh** almost every year in Texas. 

Suck up and deal with it.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Yup. I went to the Dominican late June/ early July and it was too bad to fish where we stayed in Punta Cana. They said it was the worst they had seen in years. Bummer too, as our resort had some rocks just in casting range that were holding a ton of fish. On a positive note, this has been one of the lightest years I remember in Galveston in a while. I didn't see a single piece of the stuff this week.


----------

